# Looking for chinese characters in gif format



## mhouse (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi,

 I know I've posted a similar thread to this in the past, but I'm looking to find GIF (or other image format) images of some traditional (non-simplefied) chinese characters.  Specifically the Characters for  "Martial Arts"

I've been able to find the characters using the translator on Altavista, but it displays them as text. Also, I've found the simplified characters on About.com's Chinese area. 

But so far, I've had no luch finding gifs of the characters for "Martial Arts". 

Any help or ideas would be much apreciated.

Mark


----------

